# Primarch of the second legion



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

i have made the primarch of the second legion, i spent all day scul[pting him.
his name is Phaeton and his legion is called The Emperors Few
this legion acted as the emperors personal bodyguard alongside the legio custodes
they were lost in the warp and stranded on a daemon world
there were one hundred of them and only 12 marines, a captain(called phoebus) and Phaeton escaped. many of their number turned to chaos.
they then established contact with the black templars of crusade Lucien


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

might wanna post this kind of thing in the fluff section for futures  
as for the 2nd primarch its always good to have fun with this one. after all the best place to start is at the begining so with a legion of marines that you are making up it means you know all the fluff and the why's and whens. id beef it up a litle bit tho if i were you. you havent got anywhere near enough detail. just let your mind wonder and scribble what comes to mind. you can get the "meat on the bones" later if you want to go into further detail. If i may suggest i wouldnt say they were bodyguards to the emperor. the custodes from the HH fluff suggests that they were a step above the marines biologically (like the astartes are from the old proto- astartes in the unification wars) so they would be kinda second fiddle to the better suited protectors. start with ur new primarch and look at the others ones and fill the gap that has been missed!


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

alright cheers


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow could you put up some pictures of the primarch?


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool, wanna see a picture!


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeh i will thx for the interest


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

i painted him today
need to do the final touches 
he's about 1 1/2 heads taller than the average marine
and about 1 head taller than a terminator
should he be taller


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

no id suggest you have a perfect scale for a primarch there. they range in height between them but all are generally taller than the tallest astartes. i think the best way to get scale is via the fluff. on more than one occassion a primarch has been said to tower over an astartes as much as an astartes towers over a human. so id say u are spot on! thought about expanding the fluff yet? would love to read it


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeh im currently thinking about it and will probably write a short story
for the rules im gonna steal some from the primarch rules already made
should he have a relic blade or a thunder hammer?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

He should have a picture.
And a relic blade.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

black templars yay


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

here he is
i will get some pics of him painted to you soon


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucien7 said:


> here he is
> i will get some pics of him painted to you soon


Ow, my eyes.
Sorry man, but those photos are awful.

But it looks decent from what I can tell.
But the hilt of the sword looks far too long, is it supposed to be a relic blade?
If not, I suggest shortening it a bit.


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeh im gettin a new camera lol
yup its a relic blade


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucien7 said:


> yeh im gettin a new camera lol
> yup its a relic blade


Unfortunately it doesn't _look_ like a relic blade.
Before you paint him though, you still have an opportunity to change it.
While it's not necessary, I think it could make it look a lot better.

Cut off the top of the sword (the hilt is fine), and replace it with a large blade, like a claymore or something.
Perhaps even a giant axe.

Anyway, have the giant blade either drooping down towards the ground, or supported on his shoulder.
Both would require reshaping the arm, but that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

hm i might do that


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for the advice Winterous but i like it how it is
here are some pics of him painted again, crap camera but you get the gist
they dont do it justice
(im so modest lol)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucien7 said:


> thanks for the advice Winterous but i like it how it is
> here are some pics of him painted again, crap camera but you get the gist
> they dont do it justice
> (im so modest lol)


It really would be nice to have proper photos 
But it looks ok from what I can tell, an interesting scheme.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Is that a scout head?


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

no its a tank commanders head with green stuff hair


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Should this not be moved to ether Modeling or Fluff?


----------

